# im sick and 7 weeks pregnant



## beautifuloaks

I'm freaking out.

I've had a fever and congestion all weekend. My fever never got higher then 100.8 and it wasn't up there for long, but still. I know that all I can take while pregnant is acetametaphin (excuse my spelling) or tylonel, which is basically one in the same. I've been trying to drink pediltye to keep me hydrated and ensure's because I have absolutly no appetite and I figured that would be a good way to give my body at least some of what it needs.

But I still can't help but be freaking out.

I just hit 7 weeks and this was when my baby dies last year, the doctors said around 7 weeks. So I'm freaking out.....what if by getting sick I just killed my baby, I know that sounds cruel but that's the way I feel.

I'm so scared.


----------



## Wilfbown

I had an awful fever and flu like symptoms for 2 weeks between 5 and 7 weeks and I'm now 13 weeks and all is well. Could only take paracetomol and felt like death. Just get plenty of rest, paracetomol ( or your equivalent will keep your temperature down...Mine got to 102 degrees at one point) and keep your fluids up. My dr said babies are very resilient so try not to worry xxx


----------



## beautifuloaks

Thanks, I appreciate that. I'm just paranoid I guess.


----------



## croydongirl

I am sorry you are sick, I can only imagine how scary that is. I can totally understand why you are worried, but I babies are very resilient and unless you have a very high fever for an extended time I don't think that you need to worry too much. Could you get in for an early scan to give you some peace?
I had four losses before this little guy decided to stick around and we were able to get scans ever week from 5 and a half weeks until 10 weeks. It was so reassuring. After that we got an at home doppler so we could her the heartbeat whenever I was worried. But that only worked after about 12 or 13 weeks because I couldn't hear the heartbeat until then.

Wishing you all the very best, I really hope this is your sticky bean!!


----------



## beautifuloaks

I really wanted to get an early scan but I am going to a new doctor and I have only had one miscarriage I have my first appointment at 8 weeks but my first scan won't be til at least 10 weeks, and I am freaking out.

I know my previous doctor would have given me the early scan but he was a jerk and I do not want to go back to his office. Just patienxce I guess. I'm just scared last time I lost the baby around 7 weeks but I didn't miscarry for three weeks and then I had to have a d&c a week later, so I'm afriad the same thing will happen and I will be carrying a baby that is not alive for weeks.I had two serious infections after the operation because the tissue was starting to rot, so not only the emotional side of it but my danger to my health that it presented.

Ugh I need to stop thinking about it, its just so hard.


----------



## Charlee

I've had two major sickness bugs this pregnancy, one at 8 weeks and one at 14. I literally couldn't even swallow water without bringing it straight up, I couldn't move and had such a high fever. At 16 weeks, I have a strong healthy baby. If you have the high temperature for more then 48 hours, you should always contact a doctor. Your baby is well protected in there though :)


----------



## beautifuloaks

Thank you everyone, for your comments. Its very comforting to hear similair stories with happy endings.

Its a relief to hear


----------

